# Halliowe'en cancelled again. Landlord kicked me out



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

My landlord kicked me out... he wants the key back two days before my one and only live gig and 30th birthday at the business...
Now my bar is homeless and I can't seem to find a new location...

200.000 euros andf a year and one month of renting the place...and the bastards steal another Hallowe'en from me...

I feel like going on a killing spree! I am soooooooo angry! 

Especially now I see that they actually stole my gig to another venue and switched the mainact to pre-programm. No one told me, I had to find out on internet... I was still trying to find another location....

Has anyone ever had this? My Hallowe'en XIII screwed up twice in a row? How does one cope with this?! I could cry so hard. Really am disillusioned. Heartbroken. Agressive and feel stabbed in the back.

For 200.000 euros, you would expect them to be able to wait 3 weeks, no? I begged and pleaded them to leave me only me very special month... Which would have brought up a good revenue too, so it's actually a good business proposal.

I wish all of you a wonderfull party and no problems like mine.

Greetz, from the very unloyal forum metal chick, who still has the highest regards for you guys.


----------

